
Show HN: Beautiful open source D3.js charts - tablet
http://www.taucharts.com
======
drglitch
Is this built on top of plottable by any chance?
[http://plottablejs.org/examples/](http://plottablejs.org/examples/) If so,
would be great because plottable is missing some key thing like linechart
hovers by default.

~~~
tablet
Nope, it is on top of D3.js and Grammar of Graphic ideas. So in the future
taucharts will provide very rich visualizations.

------
vadimga
pretty nice and promising!

